# Goodnight Storm



## janrobwei (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm writing this with tears streaming down my face and a broken heart. Yesterday I had to make the very difficult decision to have Storm pts, she had pneumonia and her lungs were just too damaged, after trying different medications it was obvious she wasn't getting better (although I hoped with all my heart that you would). My poor girl in the end just got worse, she wouldn't eat or drink or take her meds. She looked so unhappy and was really struggling to breathe. We had our extra special cuddles all week though didn't we Storm, I'm really gonna miss our cuddle time. I hope you know that I did what I thought was best for you. I wanted so very much to keep you with me and let you pass away in a familiar place amonst people who loved you and your babies but you looked so sad last night when we had our cuddle time and i didn't want you to suffer any more. You were such a sweet but cheeky girl, I'm really gonna miss you. I hope you and Pip are playing together again and getting up to mischief and snuggling together wherever you both are. I miss you both so much. Goodnight Storm, love you xxxx


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'm sure she loved you, and appreciated the awesome care you gave her.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. You took really good care of your rats, and they loved you for it.


----------



## Fidget (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It really seems like they know when they're about to go, though, because they give you extra special snuggles before. I'm so happy you had the opportunity to give her those special farewell snuggles. And I know she understood that you were giving her peace by taking her to be PTS.

RIP Storm. You were well loved. <3


----------

